# where to find...



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

... a rear stock sight for my S&W 629-5? I bought the gun used and it came equipped with a mounted scope, hence the missing rear sight. Any suggestions on where to get the sight?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Smith & Wesson. Check the website or call customer service.


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*sight...*

So, it's just that easy, huh?!! Wow, I figured I'd get the reach around from the factory, uh, I mean the run around.
Thanks for a simple solution for a simple request!



Ptarmigan said:


> Smith & Wesson. Check the website or call customer service.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I was looking at a replacement sight for my model 15 some time ago, and Smith & Wesson had it ready to ship out. I seem to remember I found it on the online store.


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*ok,*

...I went to the S&W site and found multiple rear sites for my 629-5 Classic. I have no idea which sight is the correct site which would have come on my gun.

Does anyone have this model and can verify possibly which one that I'd need to order, OR can I CALL S&W and have them point me in the right direction???


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have emailed and called S&W customer service and they are always very nice and helpful.


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*missed my...*

opportunity to call today, but did email them and will try calling them on Monday. Again, thanks for the help.



Ptarmigan said:


> I have emailed and called S&W customer service and they are always very nice and helpful.


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*I emailed...*

...S&W about 3 three days ago and got a reply yesterday with part number and approximate price from them.

Thanks to S&W and the forum members also!


----------

